# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آموزش از راه دور؟نظر شما؟

## TAMERLANE

ی مشورت ازتون میخوام .... پیش تجربی ام !... نمونه دولتی میخونم ..... تابستون کل 2 3 رو خوندم + تقربیا یک فصل از هر کتاب چهارم .... اما از وقتی مدارس شروع شده خیلی مطالعه ام کم شده .... مثلا شیمی سینتیک رو تابستون خوندم ... اما از اون موقع تا الان هنوز تعادل رو تموم نکردم ؟!؟ ... میخوام آموزش از راه دور بخونم ... بنظرتون کار درستیه ... لطفا هر اطلاعاتی در مورد آموزش از راه دور دارین بگیم ... ممنون !!!

----------


## nitah

سلام
خیلی خوبه که از تابستونتون بهترین استفاده رو کردید ... 
بنظرم اگه واسه دروس اختصاصی سر کلاسای مدرسه حاظر بشید خیلی بهتره ... حداقل تدریس دبیر هرطور ک باشه کار شما رو در خوندن و فهمیدن دروس راحت تر میکنه ...

----------


## TAMERLANE

> سلام
> خیلی خوبه که از تابستونتون بهترین استفاده رو کردید ... 
> بنظرم اگه واسه دروس اختصاصی سر کلاسای مدرسه حاظر بشید خیلی بهتره ... حداقل تدریس دبیر هرطور ک باشه کار شما رو در خوندن و فهمیدن دروس راحت تر میکنه ...


نمیزارن !!؟ ..... تا ی جلسه نمیری عذرتو (عظر .. عزر ... ) میخوان ... مصیبتیه اصن ! ... یه وضعی شده !!!

----------


## zist-konkur

سلام.
خیلی خوشحالم که شما تونستین از تابستون خوندن رو شروع کنید.

متاسفانه با شروع مدارس شرایط ویژه ای بوجود میاد.مدرسمه ما زمان پیش دانشگاهی سه روز کلاس داشتیم.و این زیاد هم تاثیری نداشت.ولی نمیدونم شاید مال شما بیشتر باشه.

فقط من تجربمو میگم.دوتا از همکلاسیام رفتن غیر حضوری بخونن ولی بازم تو کنکور قبول نشدن.و الان پشت کنکورن.

توصیه میکنم کاملا شرایط رو بسنجین و در آخر تصمیمتون رو بگیرین که منتهی بشه به موفقیتتون.

----------


## fereshteh71

من پیشو غیر حضوری خوندم اصلا کمکی بهم نکرد فکر میکردم وقتم زیاد میشه ولی اصلا نتونستم خودمو هماهنگ کنمو خودم بخونم 
 همون کلاس مدرسه خیلی میتونه تو فهمیدن درس کمک کنه.

----------


## new boy

به خانواده بگو بیان صحبت کنن
یا برو مدارس غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کن .. مدیراشون اغلب کاری به حضور و غیاب ندارن
یا هم برو غیر حضوری ثبت نام کن ولی برو کلاس کنکور

----------


## BackStreetBoys

غیر حضوری بخونی ، سال دیگه فرصت موندن پشت کنکور نداریو و باید برید خدمت مقدس سریازی .1 راه داری که یک دبیرستان غیر انتفاعی الکی پیدا کنی و ثبت نام کنی ترجیحا با همین روش الانت بسازی بهتره ...

----------


## eskalis

> ی مشورت ازتون میخوام .... پیش تجربی ام !... نمونه دولتی میخونم ..... تابستون کل 2 3 رو خوندم + تقربیا یک فصل از هر کتاب چهارم .... اما از وقتی مدارس شروع شده خیلی مطالعه ام کم شده .... مثلا شیمی سینتیک رو تابستون خوندم ... اما از اون موقع تا الان هنوز تعادل رو تموم نکردم ؟!؟ ... میخوام آموزش از راه دور بخونم ... بنظرتون کار درستیه ... لطفا هر اطلاعاتی در مورد آموزش از راه دور دارین بگیم ... ممنون !!!


* شما فک میکنید که اموزش راه دور فقط تنها دارویی هست که میتونه این شرایط اشفتگی تون رو  درمون کنه... ن اینطور نیس...

منم مثل شما بودم از درس عقب بودم همین فکرا به کله منم میزد...

شما توی این شرایط سخت نمیتونی درس بخونی یعنی زور بالا سرت هس اونوخت که غیر حضوری بخونی با خودت اون فکرایی میکنی که من کردم.. به نظر من کارت اشتباه  مگر اینکه واقعا اراده تو کوه رو هموار کنه .. اگه اینطوره برو غیر حضوری.. اینم ی پیشنهاد عین دوستان دیگه!!!
*

----------


## Purple NarSiS

به نطر من غیر حضوری خوندن اشتباه. چون خیلی جاها هست که منی که الان دانش آموز نیستم فارغ التحصیلم و دارم توی خونه خودم درس میخونم کمبود جزوه دبیر و حس میکنم و میگم کاش دانش آموز بودم و یا کاش همون سال اول کنکورم خوب خونده بودم.
مصاحبه ی رتبه های برتر رو هم که بخونی متوجه میشی که اکثرشون مدرسه میرفتن و خیلیاشون هم استفاده مفیدی از تدریس معلماشون کردن.

----------

